# Scooter-AFTER!



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

These were the "after" photos while Scooter was recovering from his neuter. The first e-collar was awful! The inflatable one was much better but he had to wear a onesie with it. DH bought onesies for girls so he was in pink, lavender and white with sayings like, "pretty girl" and "cupcake". We had lots of laughs over those, I guess he was getting in touch with his feminine side. He's all better now though!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How cute!! I always feel so bad for them when they are in any of those collars!!! Imagine if we had to wear one - poor babies!!! I love Scooter's little white spot on his head!! And what curly hair!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I just love the little patch of white on Scooters head. Glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

awww.. what a cutie! That's _too_ funny about the girlie onsies. When one of our (human) friends got snipped the guys in our group bought him pink pajamas. My friends are a bit mean!!!! ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

isshinryu_mom said:


> awww.. what a cutie! That's _too_ funny about the girlie onsies. When one of our (human) friends got snipped the guys in our group bought him pink pajamas. My friends are a bit mean!!!! ound:


That made me laugh out loud, made DH snicker! I guess they just can't take a joke! I'll have to remember that in case any of my friends do that.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

aww Ann, Scooter is precious in his cone and onsie. He really looks Chocolate in those pictures!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He looks so cute in his onesie  Wish him a healthy and speedy recovery!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree he looks like a rich chocolate brown in those pics. Is this just these specific pics or has he changed his colors?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww get well little man! Ann, I do have to say we haven't seen enough photos cause I assumed he was a black and white parti!!! So get well Scooter so mommy can get some more photos for us!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Arghh, those darn collars! I'm glad he's all better now!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He is a chocolate but he usually looks so dark that everyone assumes he's black. It really shows up in photos though! DH is the photographer in the family so I'll get after him to take some photos to post. DH's mother is doing a painting of him, when she sends it I'll take a photo and post. He's going to the groomer this week, the inflatable collar caused some matting above his front legs that I can't seem to get out.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, I love his chocolate color!! I also thought he was black from his younger pictures. I'm glad he is doing well now. I also love his curly coat.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the pictures of little Scooter!!! He is so cute!! 

I have a question - where did you get the inflatable collar? Gracie has eye surgery next week and may end up wearing one for a full 14 days. Did you get it at the pet store or from the vet? Also, not sure if they would make a small enough one for her. She is still under 5 lbs.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Gracie's Mom said:


> I love the pictures of little Scooter!!! He is so cute!!
> 
> I have a question - where did you get the inflatable collar? Gracie has eye surgery next week and may end up wearing one for a full 14 days. Did you get it at the pet store or from the vet? Also, not sure if they would make a small enough one for her. She is still under 5 lbs.


Our local pet stores all had the inflatables but two of them told me they get returned quite often.

I bought a Bite Not collar when Gitter had an infection and it is better IMO. It did become a bite yes collar when I took it off and left it accessible to him and he decided that it was to be chewed on. I found mine at a local vet who had all sizes. Also, there were a couple pet stores that had them but not the size I need for a smaller dog.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We got the inflatable collar at Petco, they have it online too. We ordered a BiteNot but it didn't come in time. We kept it anyway just in case we ever need it again. The cone was AWFUL!!! I guess it depends on what you're using it for but I'd use the inflatable again if necessary.

Poor Gracie! I hope her surgery goes well.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks - both of you. I will go to PetCo and try to find one there.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, Scooter looks so different all growed up!
I like his white spot on his head but I really love the pink patch on his big-boy nose. And he's soooo curly - He's a keeper!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH says his hair is just like mine! One night I woke up to him rubbing my head and talking to Scooter! I shook him and he was all confused, wanted to know why Scooter was out of his crate and in our bed. I wanted to smack him!:brick: It was funny though.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> DH says his hair is just like mine! One night I woke up to him rubbing my head and talking to Scooter! I shook him and he was all confused, wanted to know why Scooter was out of his crate and in our bed. I wanted to smack him!:brick: It was funny though.


ound:ound:ound:ound:
Ann that is toooo funny. Thanks for the full gut chuckle :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Was wondering how many days did Scooter have to wear the collar? And, you said you like the inflatable one over the cone one?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He had a bad reaction to the sutures so he wore it for over a week. Then the cone rubbed the stitches which further aggravated things so he wore the inflatable collar. Much better! When he'd go outside to potty with the cone it would get caught on the ground and get dirt and grass inside, it was awful. If you think you're going to need it I'd go ahead and buy an inflatable or Bite-Not collar and have it on hand. You can always return it if you don't need to use it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What is the BiteNot collar like?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kathie, here's a link to the Bite Not collar site:

http://bitenot.com


----------

